# Burnout Paradise - DVD verloren -> EADM-Problem



## Speedi (6. Juni 2009)

Hallo liebe Community!

Da ich letztens (mal wieder) mein Vista neu installiert habe, wollte ich nun meine Spiele wieder drauf machen.
Heute sollte es Burnout Paradise sein.

Nur habe ich meine DVD samt Produkt-Key nicht mehr gefunden...  
Aber ich konnte mich noch daran erinnern, dass ich, als ich das Spiel und die Seriennummer noch hatte, diese im EA Download-Manager (EADM) eingegeben und somit einen Download des Spiels ermöglicht habe.
Das habe ich dann auch heruntergeladen und installiert.

Es sah am Anfang noch recht gut aus.
Nur leider ist es so, dass wenn ich das Spiel starte, immer eine Meldung kommt, dass das Spiel nicht starten kann, da das Lizenzlimit erreicht sei.
Ich solle mich an den EA-Kundendienst wenden.

Nun dachte ich mir, dass ich mir einfach den Installations-Datenträger eines Freundes ausleihe und das Spiel mit meiner Seriennummer installiere.
Da die Seriennummer aber auch in der DVD-Hülle liegt, die ich ja verloren habe, kann ich das ja schlecht.

Aber trotzdem habe ich ja damals mithilfe der Seriennummer das Spiel zum Download freigegeben.


Meine Frage ist jetzt:

Kann ich irgendwie über den Download-Manager herausfinden, welche Seriennummer ich dort eingeben habe? Damit ich das Spiel wieder installieren kann?!


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## Lexx (6. Juni 2009)

Wie kann man nur seine Originale (und deren Lizenzen) verlieren.

Macht aber auch irgendwie den Eindruck als hättest du sie kopiert, 
verkauft, dabei vergessen dir die Serial zu notieren und.. 

Wäre eher ein Fragestellung an den EA-Support.


----------



## Speedi (7. Juni 2009)

Lexx schrieb:


> Wie kann man nur seine Originale (und deren Lizenzen) verlieren.
> 
> Macht aber auch irgendwie den Eindruck als hättest du sie kopiert,
> verkauft, dabei vergessen dir die Serial zu notieren und..
> ...



Was ihr immer alle gleich denkt, wenn es um ne Seriennummer geht!
Ich habe die DVD-Hülle samt Handbuch, auf der die Serienummer steht, einfach verlegt oder auch "verschlampt"...
Und zwar aus dem Grund, da man Burnout Paradise, sobald es installiert ist, ja ohne die DVD einzulegen spielen kann!!

Ich hab sie einfach verlegt und wollte mir halt die 20 € für ne neue Version sparen...
Aber wenn ihr alle denkt, ich hätte da was illegales am Laufen, habt ihr euch geschnitten... 


Gruß^^


----------



## Klutten (7. Juni 2009)

Mal im Freundeskreis nachgefragt? Vielleicht hast du dein Spiel ja einfach nur verliehen.


----------



## Speedi (7. Juni 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> Mal im Freundeskreis nachgefragt? Vielleicht hast du dein Spiel ja einfach nur verliehen.



xD 
Tatsächlich hatte ich das Spiel mal verliehen^^
Aber da man es nach der Aktivierung ja ohne DVD spielen kann, hab ich gleich wieder mitgenommen... 
- Meine ich zumindest...

Aber das hat ja eigentlich nichts mit meiner Frage zu tun^^


----------



## toony1981 (25. Juni 2009)

Kein Problem, du hast nur alle Akivierungen aufgebraucht weil du das spiel nicht korrekt Deinstalliert hast, bzw. Deautoresiert hast.

Schreib einfach eine Email, das dein Windows kaputt ist und du es neu installieren mußtest. Und ob man Dir nun nun eine weitete Aktivierung erlaubt.

Bei neueren spielen ist das normal das die nach 3 mal installieren nicht mehr gehen.

Ich nutze auch den EADM. Hat viele Vorteile, den einige nicht checken!


----------

